# Tiger Barb Genetics - Platinum Barb?



## Orangespotted (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello!

After a lab in an Ecology class where we used the plucky schooling fish as a test subject, I was reminded how handsome a school of healthy adult Tiger Barbs can look, after years of envying the more fancy Rasboras and Tetras so commonly used in advanced aquascapes. As well known as the lovely snots are, I have had trouble searching for an example of a well-planted aquascape that is brimming with healthy, conditioned adult Tiger Barbs. I chalked this up to the preference for the aforementioned, nicer-behaved fish earlier and color coordination.

Still, it got me to wondering what a nice school of mixed-coloration ones would be. I did some light Google research on the varieties and found the Platinum, Green, Albino, GloFish (what appear to be Albinos with the added fluorescence gene) and Standard kinds in existence. 

What struck me as odd was that the Platinum Barbs did not appear to be Albino versions of the Green ones. The Greens, as I understand, are simply Tiger Barbs selected so that the stripe coloration extends over most of the main body, and the rich green color is simply a product of iridescence. The Platinum Barbs are confusing, though. It's not yellowish like the background color of a Standard Barbs' coloration, nor pink like an Albino's, but thick white-metallic blue, with a curious thickness of black coloration on the caudal fin too. 

Would it be safe to call the Platinum mutation some sort of leucistic/near-leucistic (black still in fins) form of the Green kind? Or what would happen if one were to cross a Platinum with a Standard, then cross two of their F1 offspring? If my prediction is correct I'd guess that some would definitely be Platinum and some Standard, but there would be a third color combo where they would have Standard's bars but expressing the Platinum coloration in the bars (leucistic). 

I'd certainly love to test this myself, but at the moment I lack accommodations to try it out. I was simply wondering if any of you more experienced fish breeders out there have replicated it before. First thing after I get my 29 gallon set up again though - planted tank with only a massive school of mixed Tiger Barbs! 

Btw, here are examples of what I mean for each category:

Standard: http://www.cichlids.com/uploads/tx_usercichlids/user_pics/11574/dsc_00_042b8fb188.jpg

Green: http://www.tropicalfishbypost.co.uk/images/detailed/0/green-tiger-barb.jpg

Albino: http://www.petshop-zoomania.com/Barbus fishes/Albino Tiger Barb 2.jpg

Platinum: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Puntius-anchisporus-platinum.jpg 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The platinum looks like another color morph to me. The iridescent blue is brought out like the greens in the 'Green' Barb.

This reminds me of Betta splendens colors. They have light blue and yellows as well. The dominant blue and red are bred out and whatever is left are the lighter colors.


----------

